

Free Yahoo username wishlist becomes paid ($1.99) watchlist - donretag
https://watchlist.yahoo.com/

======
SpikedCola
... Or you can just make an API call and find out for yourself:

Available:
[https://edit.yahoo.com/reg_json?AccountID=mister_popular@&Pa...](https://edit.yahoo.com/reg_json?AccountID=mister_popular@&PartnerName=yahoo_default&ApiName=ValidateFields)

Unavailable:
[https://edit.yahoo.com/reg_json?AccountID=test@&PartnerName=...](https://edit.yahoo.com/reg_json?AccountID=test@&PartnerName=yahoo_default&ApiName=ValidateFields)

Step 1: Create site offering 10-email watch list for $1.99

Step 2: ...

Step 3: Profit?

------
bruceb
I wonder why they decided to do this. Is there enough interest to warrant
charging?

~~~
gokulk
most of the yahoo mail users I know are getting hacked and spamming links to
all contacts.. looks like they are trying reduce the number of user requests
they are getting (it would be pretty easy to create id's and request novel
usernames multiple times).. Yahoo mail is the most insecure mail I have every
used.

